# Fat burning?



## austin.simmons.1 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hey guys! So I just started working out again after quitting for about a year (due to working 60+ hrs a week) and I need to get rid of all my extra fat I've built up. I don't have too much but I've got enough that I'm starting to get a dad bod haha. But my problem is I have bad knees so I can't run. Is there any other ways to drop weight fast? Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austin.simmons.1 (Aug 21, 2017)

.  See I haven't lost my muscle too much. Just gained a lot of fat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldschool (Aug 27, 2017)

Pushaways always work.


----------



## J.Money1 (Oct 17, 2017)

I would say it depends on what your end goal is. If your main goal is just losing weight I'd say diet is the answer. Over the past few months I've dropped around 20-30 pounds from dieting and occasional exercise. I bought a road bike and just go riding around the neighborhood. 

I worked out for 10 years on and off and gained muscle and fat, I never could get rid of the stomach fat. 

But now after just after simply counting calories I've lost a lot in a reasonable amount of time. I don't think there are any tricks or secrets to lose weight fast. Just try to make better choices on food and set a calorie limit and try not to exceed it. You'll see progress, it won't be over night, but it will happen over time. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 20, 2017)

Well, it's great if you started your training again, if you can't run due to your knee problem, you can burn your fatness by doing regular exercise and avoid fast foods as well.


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Nov 20, 2017)

Absolutely agree withJ.Money1. No need in running only.Check your calories (your target is negative energy balance) and use another aerobic workout device (stepper, elliptical cross trainer, bike).


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Nov 21, 2017)

I am a huge believer in adding supplements, safely and when they can be of some benefit.

In this case I would like to suggest, besides your diet, and exercise changes..to consider a product called AndroSHRED by MuscleGELZ.

Here is a writeup on the product that I personally created.  Of course please consider all information within this thread and make an educated decision.

If you are interested further in this product, please contact me via PM

*AndroSHRED link and how this might be the right product for you:*
http://stores.gymntonic.com/blog/an...ges-body-recomp-tips-and-product-explanation/


----------



## Rajendra (Nov 22, 2017)

I am even facing the same situation. How to lose to fat?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 4, 2017)

Lime juice is very helpful. I tried and have gotten a great result (reduce 10Kg in a week)


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 12, 2017)

This week I have gotten a great result (reduce half Kg) by taking Lime juice


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 12, 2017)

Derek Wilson said:


> Lime juice is very helpful. I tried and have gotten a great result (reduce 10Kg in a week)



This is an absurdly idiotic statement.

Kenny Croxdale


----------

